# Mahal pa rin kita kaya kung maghintay kahit ...



## pasalubong

Unfortunately it's a sad love story, nevertheless, can someone translate it to English? 

Mahal pa rin kita kaya kung maghintay kahit gaano katagal

Thx

Pasalubong


----------



## pusong_pinoy

This sentence is not grammatically complete, which is acceptable if it makes sense contextually.  My best translation would be:

_I still love you, I can wait no matter how long.
_
I think in this context, _kaya kung_ is a variation of _kaya ko_, or _I can_.  Someone might disagree with me on this, but not knowing the context of the sentence, this seems to make the most sense to me.


----------



## pasalubong

pusong_pinoy said:


> This sentence is not grammatically complete, which is acceptable if it makes sense contextually.



Maraming salamat po, pusong_pinoy.
She's just a simple girl from Tondo and I think, your translation hit the bull's eye. I am still suffering. 

Thank's again

Pasalubong


----------



## Cracker Jack

pasalubong said:


> Unfortunately it's a sad love story, nevertheless, can someone translate it to English?
> 
> Mahal pa rin kita. k*K*aya kuong maghintay kahit gaano katagal
> 
> Thx
> 
> Pasalubong


 
I still love you.  I can wait no matter how long it takes.


----------



## Ajura

The pointy translation is.
I still love you so I can still wait no matter how long.


----------

